# B694 - lack of Gas oven - anyone fitted after market?



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

We are at last picking up our "new" B694 next week. This model has a fixed bed and a bar which we are very pleased with. We can't wait. We are planning to have a refillable gas system fitted but have to wait as the supplier has run out of cylinders!!  
As our machine has come directly from Germany, it does not have an oven. One suggestion was to instal one into the wardrobe wall, by the sink. Any other ideas - we want it to look as if it was intended to be there. Many thanks - love this site!


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

We bought our B584 just before Christmas and was palnning on getting an oven fitted as we couldn't see ourselves without an oven.

Then we were told about a double skillet and told to try one before we spent about £700 getting an oven fitted to our Hymer. The skillet is brilliant and we wouldn't dream of taking up space and cash getting an oven fitted now. 

Do a google search for double skillet and you'll see loads of stuff. They cost £40+ with delivery and are brill !!


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

If you do a search there is a thread entitled 'My Hymer does not have an oven' which contains quite a lot of information (sorry don't know haw to do a link!). Personally I've never needed an oven as I can cook plenty on the hob. We do have a microwave but I can't remember the last time I used it. I suggest you try without it to see whether you need one, you can always have one fitted later


----------

